# Car show



## jcdeboever (Sep 18, 2018)

1.



 

2.


 

3.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 18, 2018)

Is that bottom one a Talbot-Lago by any chance?


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 19, 2018)

Number two for me.....


----------



## wannabe photographer (Sep 19, 2018)

No 2 great


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Is that bottom one a Talbot-Lago by any chance?


No, a 1931 Desoto SA Roadster, rare.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Is that bottom one a Talbot-Lago by any chance?





Jeff15 said:


> Number two for me.....





wannabe photographer said:


> No 2 great



Thanks


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 19, 2018)

All very nice. #1 is my favourite.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

Fred von den Berg said:


> All very nice. #1 is my favourite.



Thanks, mine too


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 19, 2018)

Nice, I like the close in detail of these.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Nice, I like the close in detail of these.


Thanks Smoke


----------



## CherylL (Sep 19, 2018)

I like #1 for POV.  I know nothing about cars so #2 has no meaning for me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 19, 2018)

CherylL said:


> I like #1 for POV.  I know nothing about cars so #2 has no meaning for me.


Thanks. #2 is a Chevrolet Corvair engine.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 23, 2018)

Some cool shots JC.


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 24, 2018)

I think film is much harder than digital.  Good job.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2018)

#'s 1 & 3 for me too. I like the unique views.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice set!


----------



## CaboWabo (Sep 24, 2018)

#2 for me too great set


----------



## rosh4u (Sep 25, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## OldManJim (Sep 25, 2018)

I really like #3 -  good eye in seeing the detail and making the capture.


----------



## BrentC (Sep 25, 2018)

Really nice.   #2 my fav.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 26, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Some cool shots JC.





Gary A. said:


> I think film is much harder than digital.  Good job.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> #'s 1 & 3 for me too. I like the unique views.





SquarePeg said:


> Nice set!





CaboWabo said:


> #2 for me too great set





rosh4u said:


> Fantastic!





OldManJim said:


> I really like #3 -  good eye in seeing the detail and making the capture.





BrentC said:


> Really nice.   #2 my fav.



Thanks y'all.


----------



## enezdez (Sep 27, 2018)

Great Set, 1 For Me!


----------



## Pomo (Oct 13, 2018)

Nice details on photo, I like bw conversion.


----------

